# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  kako do sponzora!?

## printemps

Jeste li ikada poduzimali kakve akcije koje su zahtjevale traženje spozora za financiranje i ako jeste kako ste ih pridobili!?
Ja pokušavam pridobiti sponzore kako bi uredili dječi parkić i ne nalazim na neki zamjetni odaziv, pa me zanimaju tuđa iskustva!
Mi smo mali grad, iako turistički nemamo jedan pošten parkić, samouprava je  troma i uvjek bez love za takve projekte i ja eto uzela stvar u svoje ruke. No početnički entuzijazam je počeo padati!
molim savijete!
hvala

----------


## sorciere

taj put je dug i trnovit, ponekad ti se čini da je to sizifov posao... od 10 molbi - na 9 obično dobiješ odbijenicu, a deseti razmišlja   :Laughing:  

probaj prikupiti radnu snagu (roditelje) da nešto sami napravite, pa opet kreni u akciju, no ovaj put navedi koliko vas je uključeno i što ste napravili (npr. raskrčili teren, ili nešto slično)...

ja sam puno puta bila u toj koži - no puno puta sam i uspjela. u nekom trenutku - stvari se jednostavno pokrenu.

ne odustaj!!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## printemps

> probaj prikupiti radnu snagu (roditelje)


Večina roditelja je rekla da bi rado donirala 100 kn, pa sam u pregovoru sa lokalnim supermarketom da postavi kutiju u koju bi išli prilozi!

Ono što me je stvarno ubediralo su cijene; jedan obični vrtuljak 7000kn, mala maketa drvenog vlakića 11000kn  :shock:  Mislim da bez "velikih igrača" nećemo puno napravit!
Lokalno brodogradilište se je ponudilo da sami nešto izrade, prvo sam se smijala tome, al sad ozbiljno o tome razmišljam!

----------


## rahela

moraš obići sve firme u blizini (bolje osobno nego slati molbe i pisma) i reći da ćeš/ćete (u ime sve djece i roditelja) biti zahvalni i za najmanji prilog (i tu odredi neku cifru - npr. 1000kn)

ako postoji radio u mjestu, pokušaj dogovoriti s voditeljima da malo o tome diskutiraju, ili da te pozovu u emisiju

kutija u supermarketu isto je dobra ideja

ja sam sudjelovala prije 2 godine u nečem malo većem i bilo je strahovito iscrpljujuće 
na kraju balade, kad smo vidjeli što smo postigli, silno sam bila ponosna i vrijedilo je svake sekunde slobodnog vremena oduzetog od djeteta i muža
ali, ne bih to više ponavljala na taj način
možda, nekad kasnije u životu kad su djeca veća...

----------


## fegusti

> Lokalno brodogradilište se je ponudilo da sami nešto izrade, prvo sam se smijala tome, al sad ozbiljno o tome razmišljam!


ovo je odlična ponuda!
vidi što konkretno nude pa onda dograđuj ideju.

sretno!

----------


## Ninči

A što je sa gradom/općinom/županijom? Ima li njima traga i glasa?

----------


## apricot

fotkaj igralište i priloži dopisu.
zapravo, fotkaj klince kako se igraju na lošem igralištu.

javi se direktno proizvođaču tih sprava i napiši kako ćete opremati vlastitim sredstvima, vjerojatno ćete dobiti neki popust.

----------


## printemps

> A što je sa gradom/općinom/županijom? Ima li njima traga i glasa?


Kad sam spomenula da bi započela akciju, još prije nego sam spomenula da bi išlo preko sponzora; "znate to košta puno..." tako da ću probat još poslat dopis drugim večim gradovima pa možda se oni smiluju u ovo predblagdansko vrijeme!

javi se direktno proizvođaču tih sprava i napiši kako ćete opremati vlastitim sredstvima, vjerojatno ćete dobiti neki popust. 


Sprave koje su trenutno tamo(tobogan, potrgana klackalica i nekakva penjalica ak se može opče tako nazvat) je član gradskog kotara dobijo besplatno tj. nečiji otpad.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Napisat ću članak za lokalne internet portale, probat ću sa radijo stanicom, ići ću u lokalne firme al slat ću i mail-ove većim firmama u zemlji, pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti od svega toga!
javim ishod!
hvala

----------


## pujica

konzum odnosno agrokor je imao posebno akciju izgradnje upravo djecjih igralista diljem zemlje, probaj se njima javit, mozda to jos uvijek rade

----------


## printemps

http://www.ikorcula.net/press/2009/1...cju-sv-antuna/

----------


## fegusti

evo ti još jeda ideja
http://www.pomozimokupnjom.com/vasa_...ja_i_lidl.html

----------


## fegusti

jeda=jedna

----------


## printemps

več poslala prijavu. al neznam da baš spadamo u ovu grupaciju jer to su humanitarni projekti!

----------


## lara01

P.Z. auto, odnosno Volkswagen ima poseban projekt izgradnje i opremanja dječjih igrališta na obali i na otocima.
NJih svakako kontaktiraj.

----------

